

Humble Audiobook Bundle - breadbox
https://www.humblebundle.com/books

======
breadbox
I have to say, if the audiobook bundle just threw in a digital copy of the
actual text -- a file that would be measured in kB instead of GB, I might add
-- then I would be all over that. But audio- _only_? I doubt I'll bother.

Audiobooks are great for some people, but for me it's like one step removed
from watching the movie instead of reading the book.

